# Putting- Mans greatest nemesis



## hawkey2991 (Dec 12, 2011)

Putting are you any good!?
Putting a golf ball is one of the most frustrating aspects of golfing, which is one of the most frustrating participations sports around. However, becoming an accomplished putter is not difficult and requires much practice and patience.

Take a look at these ...Ive got the first two


tell me what you think 

Thanks


----------

